# Is the Silway Bridge complete in Gensan?



## DadiangasTexan (Dec 5, 2015)

I ask my Asawa but she doesn't know.. I'm out of town so I can't check. This is HUGE news and I've not heard anything about this. 

If you can move around north of Gensan on a good road, that's AWESOME.


----------

